# Famous chords with names



## Dedalus (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm thinking of chords like the Tristan, Pretrushka, and Scrianin's mystic chord. What other famous chords with names are there? Who came up with these names? Were these chords used before they got famous then got named after or because these pieces got famous? I'm just curious about these things and any other additional trivia or background information would be great.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Are you asking specifically about chords named after composers/pieces? Would you also be interested in hearing about chords with labels such as the Neapolitan sixth, the German sixth, the French sixth and the Italian sixth? (There sure are a lot of famous sixths! :lol I'd be happy to post some information about these if you're curious.


----------



## Sol Invictus (Sep 17, 2016)

I was just surfing wikipedia and found "Psalms"chord from Stravinsky.


----------

